#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-11
<djubun> ola
<djubun> hay alguien 
<djubun> ...
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-12
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, ping
<CesarGomez> Don SergioMeneses, pong :P
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, como vamos?
<CesarGomez> bien parce y vos :D?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, bien... viendo un rato el partido de venezuela mientras empezamos
<CesarGomez> ahhh :P
<CesarGomez> yo no veo futbol :$
<CesarGomez> bueno el partido de colombia hoy porque era colombia xD!
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses entre los puntos de hoy esta lo del el proyecto de imagen ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, si... claro :D
<CesarGomez> :D
<CesarGomez> weeeeeeee
<CesarGomez> jajajajja xD!
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses a todas como vio ese partido ?
<CesarGomez> parce me asuste yo no soy muy fan de el futbol pero a lo bien que los manes jugaron hoy xD!
<SergioMeneses> bien
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<CesarGomez> parce esque a lo bien los manes jugaron y les empatan :S me dio fue como piedra parce si no hubiera sido por ese gol de ultimo minuto, me amargo la noche xD!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<IngForigua> trin
<CesarGomez> IngForigua o/
<IngForigua> quiubo panas
<CesarGomez> exijo que mi entra sea asi como la de uds :(
<IngForigua> que?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<CesarGomez> -----------> CesarGomez (~cgope@ubuntu/member/CesarGomez) ha entrado en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<IngForigua> oe
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierte
<CesarGomez> lmao
<CesarGomez> debe estar viendo el partido
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ando con el sitio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, CesarGomez saludos 
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> joomla
<IngForigua> que requiere
<IngForigua> esto
<IngForigua> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/50312_96388298513_2343398_n.jpg
<IngForigua> jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<IngForigua> no hay quorum bye
<SergioMeneses> lol
<IngForigua> se acaba el partiido si no hay quorum me largo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<IngForigua> Zas
<IngForigua> como alarcon no esta
<andresmmm> hola
<CesarGomez> lool
<IngForigua> somos la mitad no?
<andresmmm> me ser andresmujica
<IngForigua> patron
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, saludos!
<andresmmm> un lío con mi nick
<andresmmm> bueno con mi pwd k se me olvido :'(
<IngForigua> quien modera hoy?
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: ud dele pana
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, +1
<andresmmm> kien falta?
<SergioMeneses> el proximo umember
<andresmmm> por moderar me refiero
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, daniel, julian y jose
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<IngForigua> julian ya renuncio
<IngForigua> bueno hagan la meeting en el loco
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no me deja entrar
<SergioMeneses> se totea el openid
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> yo lo iba a hacer temprano pero tampoco pude
<andresmmm> k la monte Cesar-Gomez 
<SergioMeneses> por lo mismo
<CesarGomez> que yo monte que ??
<andresmmm> la Meeting en el loco
<IngForigua> huy chamo que pasa
<CesarGomez> ahhhh xD!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<IngForigua> bueno vallamos iniciando
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmmm CesarGomez temas a discutir
<IngForigua> 1. oneiric release párty
<IngForigua> 2. tecnoferia faca
<IngForigua> 3 aniversario
<SergioMeneses> 4. proyectos
<SergioMeneses> 5. ubuntu members
<andresmmm> 6 cuentas de sfd (precuentas)
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches a todos!!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, saludos estamos armando los temas... puede aportar alguno
<IngForigua> eso
<IngForigua> 0 tareas pendientes
<SergioMeneses> 7. otros
 * CesarGomez pregunta OT: quien va a moderar ?
<IngForigua> CesarGomez:  ud pana
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, vos
<IngForigua> solo falta el botija
<CesarGomez> ok :-|
 * JoseGutierrez demen un momento se acaba de salir la mascota toca irme un momento
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, anda con lo de la especializacion... manda disculpas
<IngForigua> trin
<andresmmm> CesarGomez: Ud modera
<CesarGomez> bien
<CesarGomez> comenzamos
<CesarGomez> Orden de la meeting:
<CesarGomez>  0 tareas pendientes
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
 * SergioMeneses se pregunta si antes no se deberia mostrar todo el orden recopilado?
<CesarGomez> eso voy a hacer
<andresmmm> o el Link al loco para mirar alli
<CesarGomez> 1. oneiric release párty
<CesarGomez> 2. tecnoferia faca
<CesarGomez> 3 aniversario
<CesarGomez> 4. proyectos
<CesarGomez>  5. ubuntu members
<CesarGomez> 6 cuentas de sfd (precuentas)
<CesarGomez> 7. otros
 * CesarGomez ya se las organizo en link de loco
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, oks oks
<CesarGomez> empezamos con:
<CesarGomez> 0 tareas pendientes
<andresmmm> 10 minutos por tema yuupi
<CesarGomez> Tarea0: Poner reportes de actividades Recientes en la wiki y en la pagina de Ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> en la pagina ya esta
<IngForigua> falta en la wiki de eventos
<andresmmm> sip 
<IngForigua> meneses no ha presionado por las otras cuidades
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, lo unico que falta es editar la qiki de eventos... pero de resto todo full con post en el planet y aparicion en la ubuntu issue :D
<IngForigua> y las demas cuidades?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuales otras?... 
<SergioMeneses> hablo del sfd
<IngForigua> cali, bucaramanga, ibague
<CesarGomez> de que ciudades hay pendientes reportes en cuanto al SFD ?
<andresmmm> pongame la tarea de update el wiki de eventos recopilando lo publicado
<andresmmm> Ibagué ya mando.. creo
<JoseGutierrez> cali ok
<andresmmm> Cali mesuena k tambien
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si los tengo... julian paso el de ellos... pero falta solo actualizar la wiki de eventos
<SergioMeneses> de resto todo esta
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: asi http://www.ubuntu-co.com/node/972
<CesarGomez> Bucaramanga ya mando yo lo envie a la lista de concilio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mire http://www.ubuntu-co.com/node/975
<SergioMeneses> hay esta todo
<IngForigua> siga con esa tarea como pendiente
<SergioMeneses> mmm... 
<IngForigua> pero mijo con titulos que se diferencie la vaina
<CesarGomez> queda pendiente todavia Resp: ingforigua SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> siga con esa tarea como pendiente
<IngForigua> eso
<IngForigua> que sigue
<CesarGomez> 1. 1. oneiric release párty
 * CesarGomez perdon la demora aqui esta la link del loco http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/243/detail/
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua>  Tarea2 Registrar el canal de meetings     Resp: AndresMujica 
<IngForigua> andresmmm: 
<IngForigua> ???
<IngForigua> como va eso
<andresmmm> explicarme k no supe k era eso
<IngForigua>  /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-co-meeting
<IngForigua> (21:55:20) ChanServ: (notice) Channel #ubuntu-co-meeting is not registered.
<CesarGomez> este canal no esta registrado
<andresmmm> en IRC? este canal? no ya 
<andresmmm> zhhhhh
<andresmmm> oki
<andresmmm> listo
<andresmmm> yo lo hago
<IngForigua> :55:40) ChanServ: (notice) Information on #ubuntu-co:
<IngForigua> (21:55:41) ChanServ: (notice) Founder    : MagicFab
<IngForigua> (21:55:41) ChanServ: (notice) Successor  : freenode-staff
<IngForigua> (21:55:41) ChanServ: (notice) Registered : Nov 08 22:37:37 2004 (6 years, 48 weeks, 2 days, 04:18:03 ago)
<IngForigua> (21:55:41) ChanServ: (notice) Mode lock  : -s
<IngForigua> (21:55:41) ChanServ: (notice) Flags      : GUARD
<IngForigua> (21:55:41) ChanServ: (notice) *** End of Info ***
<IngForigua> listo nest
<IngForigua> next
<IngForigua> xD
<SergioMeneses> igual tenemos bot permanente q es mas importante
<IngForigua>  Tarea3: Reporte de progresos Aniversario      Resp: Darkhole 
<IngForigua> esa tarea mejor pongame a mi
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, deje a CesarGomez 
<CesarGomez> sigue pendiente pues Resp: Andres Mujica
 * IngForigua esta en modo hollman
<andresmmm> hahahah
<CesarGomez> xD!
<CesarGomez> Tarea3: Reporte de progresos Aniversario      Resp: Darkhole 
<CesarGomez> Darkhole no esta seguimos ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, julian no responde... anda perdido
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, no hablemos de eso
<SergioMeneses> eso es importante y el no aparece
<IngForigua> esa tarea pasemela a mi
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, IngForigua alguno lo puede contactar?
<CesarGomez> bien entonces toca reasignar eso a otra persona no ?
<IngForigua> yo organizo esa fiesta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks... haga el puente entonces
<SergioMeneses> y preguntele q lleva
<SergioMeneses> y en q puede ud ayudar
<IngForigua> pues ,...
<IngForigua> bueno
<IngForigua> trin jejeje
<andresmmm> el domingo le marcamos
<IngForigua> el va no?
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, eso... 
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, andresmmm, JoseGutierres cambio en Tarea3: Reporte de progresos Aniversario      Resp: IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> +1
<IngForigua> si pero dejela en 0 pa la proxima
<CesarGomez> bien queda una tarea pendiente pero la tratamos en el siguiente punto de la agenda
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, oks
<CesarGomez> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/243/detail/
<CesarGomez> aqui esta el loco lo pueden mirar para la agenda
<CesarGomez> 1. oneiric release párty
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<CesarGomez> Tarea1: coordinar la release party en la casa de jgonzales
<CesarGomez> 	
<CesarGomez> Resp: Todos 
<CesarGomez> esa tarea entra en este punto
<CesarGomez> como va eso ? IngForigua tu estas organizando eso no ?
<andresmmm> Ing-Forigua: pudo recoger la $$4
<andresmmm> .
<andresmmm> ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, esa va con la 1
<IngForigua> no aun no
<IngForigua> ash
<IngForigua> este clima no me ha dejado
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ojo!!!
<andresmmm> si esta duro reduro
<andresmmm> ojala amaine para el finde
<IngForigua> el jueves voy
 * JoseGutierrez muchachos lastima que no los pueda acompañar en la fiesta de lanzamiento toca trabajar :(
<IngForigua> fresco que yo no dejo eprder eso
<IngForigua> bueno
<IngForigua> tema
<IngForigua> si llueve?
<andresmmm> recogemos
<IngForigua> pero si se pone jarto como hoy
<IngForigua> tienen una carpa
<andresmmm> algo inventamos
<IngForigua> pa exteriores alguno?
<andresmmm> nop....
 * CesarGomez JoseGutierrez http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/243/detail/
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmmm escampan en la oficina de zoociedad xD
<andresmmm> un plastico gigante podría servir
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> pero pa sostenerlo?
<IngForigua> si algo se alquila en homecenter
<IngForigua> a mi me sale a pŕecio de empleado
<andresmmm> como es la azotea?
<IngForigua> aja en la azotea
<CesarGomez> no hay forma de tenerlo con cabulla o algo similar ?
<IngForigua> no se
<IngForigua> toca hablar con el man
<SergioMeneses> es grande
<IngForigua> mañana lo cojo
<andresmmm> bueno yo llevo cabuya 
<SergioMeneses> pero no me gusta el puente de madera :S
<SergioMeneses> ya dos veces casi me caigo S:
<andresmmm> como asi?
<CesarGomez> U.U eso cabuya ** 
<SergioMeneses> tiene un puentecito de madera... pero no le quito la sorpresa xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces concluyendo?...
<andresmmm> Forigua alquila en el trabajo un plástico gigante
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :D
<IngForigua> y el plastico?
<CesarGomez> xD!
<CesarGomez> bien continuamos ?
<SergioMeneses> muchachos concentración para terminar a la hora
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, si
<CesarGomez> 2. tecnoferia faca
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<andresmmm> necesitamos conferencistas
<CesarGomez> IngForigua tu estas en contacto que ha pasado ?
<IngForigua> ya acorde con la cucha
<IngForigua> pero nadie me va acompañar que mugre
<andresmmm> y staff para stands
<andresmmm> nadie respondió en la lista
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, los muchachos q estaban en el stand del sfd?
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, ↑↑↑
<andresmmm> no respondieron 
<IngForigua> nadie
<IngForigua> andresmmm: patron le queda material
<SergioMeneses> mmm... es q el problema es que es entre semana
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmmm> debemos convocar expositores/conferencistas de la comunidad
<andresmmm> póngase esa tarea moderador
<andresmmm> a mi
<CesarGomez> coincido con SergioMeneses y le sumo $ 
<IngForigua> patron si hay material?
<andresmmm> jeje pongame (damn autocorrexcion
<andresmmm> )
<andresmmm> un pokig
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmmm> pokito
<andresmmm> y CDs kemados
<andresmmm> y por kmar
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, oks oks... gracias por la iniciativa
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, apuntelo :D
<IngForigua> eso mañana paso a la oficina y me da vale?
<andresmmm> oki
<CesarGomez> xD
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: sumese otra tarea
<IngForigua> la de andresmmm
<SergioMeneses> con eso finalizamos ese punto?
<SergioMeneses> o que mas nos falta de este?
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> no mas
<CesarGomez> 3 aniversario
<IngForigua> igual alarcon no tiene tiempo
<IngForigua> me encargo de eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, super tome eso de una!
<CesarGomez> una tarea mas para IngForigua :P
<CesarGomez> seguimos 
<CesarGomez> 4. proyectos
<IngForigua> el domingo planeamos eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso eso
<andresmmm> Julián dijo k el organizaba eso de despedida
<IngForigua> pero ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, pero julian no se ha reportado
<CesarGomez> Pero hasta ahora no hay nada
<IngForigua> o esperemos que dice el domingo
<andresmmm> aham
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmmm pregunten el domingo
<SergioMeneses> porq sino pasa como la ubucon
<IngForigua> tonc no me pse esa tarea aun
<CesarGomez> oks entoces Julian tiene plazo hasta el domingo para pronunciarse sobre esa tarea
<IngForigua> eso
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, eso
<SergioMeneses> sigamos con lo de los proyectos
<CesarGomez> 4. proyectos
<SergioMeneses> y me gustaria pedir la palabra si estan de acuerdo
<JoseGutierrez> cuando sale el proximo Podcast de ubuntu-co??
 * CesarGomez da voz a SergioMeneses xD!
<andresmmm> buena pregunta Jose-Gutierrez 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, de eso voy a hablar entre otras cosas
<JoseGutierrez> ok
 * SergioMeneses asiente y calma a la multitud
<SergioMeneses> bueno primero tenemos que repartirnos los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> actualmente manejo mas de la mitad
<SergioMeneses> y julian el resto
<SergioMeneses> julian tiene sitio web y imagen
<SergioMeneses> de los cuales necesitamos que nos haga la relativa transición
<SergioMeneses> con los usuarios y contraseñas
<SergioMeneses> no es de ocultar q el sitio web ha dado algunos problemillas ultimamente
<SergioMeneses> y los encargados en LP no es que manejen muy bien los blueprint del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> asi que necesitamos mejorar eso
<SergioMeneses> ...en cuanto a imagen
<SergioMeneses> es un proyecto olvidado
<SergioMeneses> y queria proponer a CesarGomez como lider de ese proyecto, con la respectiva votacion de los presentes
<andresmmm> el debe conseguir adeptos para k manejen eso... y entrenarlos... de la gente que ha estado interesada en participar deberíamos conseguir webmaster y diseñador
<SergioMeneses> ya que CesarGomez ha demostrado trabajar en esa aprte del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> una muestra de ello fue su aporte para la ugj
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, si pero necesitamos tener almacenada toda esa informacion
<SergioMeneses> y como todo proyecto es asesorado por un miembro del concilio
<andresmmm> ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, contraseñas
<SergioMeneses> buscando el pass del blog del podcats conoci a casi todos los ex-administradores de u-co
<IngForigua> la pagina web se ve mal en chrome y ephypany
<SergioMeneses> bueno para termminar
<SergioMeneses> mis proyectos
<SergioMeneses> el mas quedado es gammers
<SergioMeneses> pero sin embargo soporte se mantiene
<SergioMeneses> documentacion finalizo la primera entrega exitosa
<SergioMeneses> con compatibilidad con todos los browser's
<SergioMeneses> y con issue oficial
 * SergioMeneses saca pecho 
 * CesarGomez saco pecho (poquito pero saco)
<SergioMeneses> ademas JoseGutierrez y CesarGomez fueron nombrados en la issue tambien :D
<JoseGutierrez> :)
 * IngForigua se muere de sueño
<SergioMeneses> y el proyecto podcats dentro de poco empieza la grabacion del segundo capitulo
 * andresmmm concuerda con IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> asi que ese era mi pensamiento y reporte de proyectos
 * SergioMeneses piensa q el horario es horrible... pero uds lo escogieron 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmmm JoseGutierrez les dejo a revision lo de CesarGomez para imagen
 * SergioMeneses finaliza su intervencion y toma asiento
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, puede seguir
<CesarGomez> vale, alguna opinion o seguimos ?
<andresmmm> muchachos entendamos que esto no es de individualidad sino de comunidad, yo se que es un concepto difícil pero necesitamos asimilarlo para que esto crezca sin tener que depender de una persona.
<SergioMeneses> andresmmm, no le entiendo? 
<CesarGomez> yo tampoco
<JoseGutierrez> +1 para CesarGomez... para que lidere Imagen :)
 * CesarGomez tks :P
<IngForigua> que sigue
<CesarGomez> bien pues sigamos, si no se duermen :S
<CesarGomez> 5. ubuntu members
<IngForigua> andresmmm: no olvide llevar material a la oficina
<IngForigua> todo lo que tenga
<SergioMeneses> ese lo propuse por JoseGutierrez y CesarGomez que de este jueves en 8 van a presnetarse
<SergioMeneses> los q puedan asistir seria excelente
<IngForigua> eso
<IngForigua> suegencia CesarGomez JoseGutierrez
<IngForigua> metan en sus wikis un capitulo de proyectos futuros
<CesarGomez> escucho
<IngForigua> no mas
<JoseGutierrez> ustedes que ya pasaron por ese proceso que recomendacion nos brindan
<IngForigua> y exitps
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en los planes
<SergioMeneses> goals
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, calma... y hablar solo lo necesario
<IngForigua> a que hora es
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, CesarGomez ↑↑↑
<JoseGutierrez> 7pm hora local
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, por mi bien... yo podría estar
<CesarGomez> bien Gracias SergioMeneses
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<CesarGomez> continuamos o quieren dar una sigerencia mas ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, next
<CesarGomez> sugerencia **
<CesarGomez> 6 cuentas de sfd (precuentas)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<CesarGomez> ese tema lo postulo andres pero ya se fue o.O
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, dejelo de ultimo por si vuelve
<SergioMeneses> pasemos al siguiente
<CesarGomez> ok
<CesarGomez> 7.Otros
<SergioMeneses> bueno ese lo propuse yo por si alguien anotaba mas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez cuantos miembros del concilio somos?
<JoseGutierrez> 7
<SergioMeneses> ...somos sin julian 6
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, julian renuncio
<CesarGomez> yo veo 8
<IngForigua> problema
<SergioMeneses> 8?
<CesarGomez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/#Miembros
<IngForigua> las listas estan dejando pasar mensajes rechazados
<IngForigua> las cuentas no las tengo yo
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, no se donde vio los 8
<IngForigua> yo envie un correo privado d elo que tengo nadie respondio
<JoseGutierrez> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio/+members
<SergioMeneses> 1-7
<SergioMeneses> y sin julian seriamos 6
<SergioMeneses> asi q vamos a necesitar otra persona
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez ?
<CesarGomez> Andrés Mujica, Daniel Caicedo, Diego Forigua, Cesar Gomez,José Gutierrez,uan Marquez, Julian Alarcon, Sergio Meneses 
<CesarGomez> yo leo 8 :-|
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, juan se salio hace ufff
<IngForigua> juan marquez que
<CesarGomez> entonces hay que actualizar eso
<CesarGomez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/#Miembros
<SergioMeneses> en lp solo veo 7 resultados
<CesarGomez> aqui todavia aparece
<SergioMeneses> aaaa en las funciones
<SergioMeneses> si si
<SergioMeneses> en eso si tienen razon
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, CesarGomez IngForigua JoseGutierrez  abrimos postulaciones para el proximo cargo del concilio? o que se les ocurre?
<andresmujica> aghh... se me cayo la otra conexion..
<andresmujica> pere SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> se leyo algo de lo k escribi hace un rato?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, andamos comentando lo de la vacante con la salida de julian
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no no salio nada
<CesarGomez> andresmmm quedamos en que no entendimos tu comentario
<SergioMeneses> lo ultimo suyo: "<andresmmm> muchachos entendamos que esto no es de individualidad sino de comunidad, yo se que es un concepto difícil pero necesitamos asimilarlo para que esto crezca sin tener que depender de una persona."
<andresmujica> despues de eso no salio mas?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, nop
<CesarGomez> no
<JoseGutierrez> no
<andresmujica> ok...
<andresmujica> bueno eso k dice hay mas
<andresmujica> o mejor dicho repito
<andresmujica> debemos entender que esto no es de individualidades sino de comunidad
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero no le entiendo el comentario :S
<andresmujica> lo que hacemos es a nivel de comunidad
<andresmujica> no de figurar individualmente
<SergioMeneses> y no es por ser mala influencia o algo asi
<andresmujica> lo que debemos hacer es involucrar mas gente en las actividades del team
<andresmujica> buscar gente nueva que asuma las responsabilidades que van surgiendo
<andresmujica> lo de imagen y web muy bien, lo de soporte muy bien 
<andresmujica> pero lo que debemos buscar es gente que asuma esa responsabilidad
 * IngForigua acaba de rechazar 3 mensajes de jhosman
<IngForigua> ese chamo no aprende
<CesarGomez> xD!
<andresmujica> de nada sirve kerer abarcar todo
 * SergioMeneses reprende a IngForigua porq anda hablando andresmujica 
 * JoseGutierrez pero la comunidad debe de estar dispuestas a nuevas personas que quieran contribuir con la misma voluntariamente
<andresmujica> claro
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como el agua
<andresmujica> pero debemos buscarlas e incentivarlas
<andresmujica> esa es nuestra funcion
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero no se si lo diga por lo q dije
<andresmujica> claro SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> ud debe entender que estamos aca es por todos no por uno
<andresmujica> lo que hace es muy bueno
<andresmujica> es excelente
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero necesitamos tener todos los datos de contraseñas y usuarios
<andresmujica> claro
<andresmujica> eso es lo otro que me falto
<SergioMeneses> por eso... 
<andresmujica> eso se soluciona muy facil
<andresmujica> creese un archivo en google docs
<andresmujica> (que creo ya existe)
<andresmujica> con los sitios
<andresmujica> usuari
<andresmujica> o
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, con la cuenta del team
<andresmujica> y passwords
<IngForigua> ahhh
<andresmujica> y compartido solo entre nosotros
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, tiene la del ftp del sitio
<SergioMeneses> sino estoy mal
<andresmujica> con un password que definamos internamente
<andresmujica> y ahi guardamos esa informacion
<IngForigua> de que o que
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, excelente...
<JoseGutierrez> buen aporte andresmujica
<andresmujica> ahora
<andresmujica> lo que necesitamos es que julian 
<andresmujica> asi como hizo hollman
<andresmujica> entrene voluntarios
<andresmujica> para lo del website
<andresmujica> lo de imagen
<andresmujica> como ya tenemos a CesarGomez aca
<SergioMeneses> mmm... andresmujica, no creo q lo haga... él se la pasa super ocupado
<andresmujica> el seguramente podra estar pendiente de los  k vayan a manejar eso....
<andresmujica> si julian no puede hacer eso, pues buscamos la forma de hacerlo entre nosotros
<IngForigua> julian huuuuuuuuuuu
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso mas bien
<IngForigua> nos saldran raices
<andresmujica> hace como 6 meses tuvimos varios en proceso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aja
<andresmujica> rescatarlos y retomarlos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no los recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> enviar email
<CesarGomez> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-imagen-team/+members
<SergioMeneses> o si amos a abrir un cupo porq no seleccionar de la lista, la misma comunidad
<andresmujica> igual
<SergioMeneses> que se postulen
<andresmujica> lo que mas me preocupa ahorita son conferencistas y staff para stands
<CesarGomez> ahi estan los miembros de el proyecto de imagen, se puede enviar el correo a Julian para decirle que los entrene no ?
<andresmujica> mensajeros k lleven la palara en el mundo real...
<andresmujica> eso son...
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, jeje
<CesarGomez> que :$
<CesarGomez> eso fue lo que entendi xD!
<SergioMeneses> somos una democracia... pero yo propongo que enviemos email para que la gente interesada se apunte
<andresmujica> de una
<SergioMeneses> a mi no me molesta entrenar de nuevo
<andresmujica> igual el primer paso
<andresmujica> son las dos personas que ya estan
<SergioMeneses> o JoseGutierrez o CesarGomez pueden dar la intro
<andresmujica> en el grupo!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero eso es imagen
<SergioMeneses> yo digo es el cupo del concilio
<SergioMeneses> el proyecto se llena
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno es mi opinion
 * CesarGomez angry
<SergioMeneses> igual necesitamos ir buscando mas colaboradores en la comunidad... yo voy a emepzar a dejar mis tareas administrativas
 * SergioMeneses termina su intervencion
<IngForigua> no puedo mas me voy
<CesarGomez> IngForigua, se cuida :P
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua JoseGutierrez CesarGomez discutimos esto por lista del concilio mejor?
<JoseGutierrez> si mejor
<andresmujica> no creo que debamos desgastarnos en mas miembros del concilio
<andresmujica> y ya nos pasamos de tiempo
<CesarGomez> apoyo a andresmujica, igual con los que habemos y ya no hay labores para todos :S
<andresmujica> propongo que cortemos aca y  segumos por lista o en la siguiente reunion
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, .... el concilio es el ente administrador del team
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<SergioMeneses> correo a la lista
<SergioMeneses> pero contestan!!!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JoseGutierrez> oki doki!!!!
<CesarGomez> bien se cierra la sesión :) gracias por venir !
<andresmujica> entre menos se sienta el area administrativa en una empresa, mas eficiente es esta
 * CesarGomez se marcha con algo de insatisfacción ;)
<CesarGomez> chao se cuidan 
<IngForigua> jeje
<IngForigua> chao panas
<tavo> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-13
<jeffersongaleano> hi
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-15
<luisjaime> buenas tardes ...
<luisjaime> buenas!!!
<luisjaime> buenas!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-10
<mekatronix> holas!
<mekatronix> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar mi driver de video en ubuntu 12.04
<mekatronix> mi board es msi k9
<mekatronix> holas
<mekatronix> necesito ayuda con un controlador de video
<mzambr1> hello
<mzambr1> Necesito adquirir el soporte para el s.o de Ubuntu 12.04 amd 64 precise
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-08
<camilobr89> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-09
<Ubuntero|62977> hol
<Ubuntero|62977> A
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-10
<Ubuntero|99341> buenas noches
<Ubuntero|99341> alguien se encuentra por aca?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-10-09
<JoseLuisC> Si buenas
<BrayanBautista> Que mas presi
<JoseLuisC> Como va la situa
<JoseLuisC> Hay tinto
<JoseLuisC> ?
<BrayanBautista> ps hay vamos
<BrayanBautista> hoy como que sigo de largo
<IngForigua> que bien hay quorum
<IngForigua> BartOC3:
<IngForigua> ups
<ofprieto> Hola
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: ofprieto JoseLuisC Honorables
<IngForigua> ofprieto: ola k ase en la u o ke ase
<BrayanBautista> Que mas forigua o/
<BrayanBautista> si durmio ?
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: ola k ase en el sitp o ke ase?
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches Honorable Concilio BrayanBautista IngForigua JoseLuisC ofprieto
<BartOC3> a que hora es la reunin
<BartOC3> reunion
<JoseLuisC> Apenas comenzaremos a las 9
<JoseLuisC> Llego a la hora que era
<BartOC3> no faltan 11 minutos..xD
<BartOC3> dejen y termino de sacar mi comida..:D
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: JoseLuisC ofprieto pillen la perla
<IngForigua> https://www.contratos.gov.co/consultas/detalleProceso.do?numConstancia=14-9-385425
<IngForigua> https://twitter.com/IngForigua/status/520028864089960448
<JoseLuisC> vamos aplicar
<JoseLuisC> para ganarnos esa platica :v
<IngForigua> mientras traen a RMS se gastan 3000 millones
<IngForigua> se
<IngForigua> en g apps
<JoseLuisC> esa platica se perdio
<ofprieto> Esperen ese aun no llego a mi casaaa
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<IngForigua> Ola Doc
<IngForigua> k ase en el bus o ke ase
<linaporras> Hola Ingeniero
<linaporras> Yo bus.. Oscar debe andar en la U  XD
<IngForigua> Ufff me se la agenda de todos
<linaporras> Osea
<IngForigua> ubuntulog: ola k ase logueando o k ase
<JoseLuisC> ofprieto, va en el transmilenio :v
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ola k ase en el chuzo o ke ase
<linaporras> Jajaja salio tempra tonces... ya me lo imagino en un F todo espichado tratando de poner cuidado.
<JoseLuisC> A esta hora siguen llenos esos buses?
<IngForigua> yo llegue de trabajar a las 5:15
<IngForigua> y me puse a dormir
<IngForigua> :P
<linaporras> Of course
<JoseLuisC> D:
<linaporras> No haga más
<JoseLuisC> Bueno
<JoseLuisC> Se dejo venir esto
<linaporras> Fori... más gente opinó en el pad o no?
<ofprieto> Aguante ya leo y me pongo al dia
<IngForigua> si brayan y ya
<IngForigua> shhhh llego el nananana
<JoseLuisC> Cual es la agenda del día?
<JoseLuisC> Quien modera?
 * IngForigua dice que sergio
<JoseLuisC> Meneses es el elegido
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches señores!
<BrayanBautista> meneses +1
<SergioMeneses> que pena si llego algo tarde, andaba en cosas del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> bien!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ola k ase
<linaporras> Deberían aprovechar y revisar el pad antes de empezar...
<SergioMeneses> primero que todo pues empezar con un fraternal saludos a todos los presentes! y pues vamos a trabajar muy duro por la comunidad en estos proximos dos años!
<IngForigua> aviso parroquial tengo charla en la universidad de lina el 25 de octubre
<SergioMeneses> gracias IngForigua
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: eso
<IngForigua> Voy a volver hablar d eubuntu
<linaporras> Qqqq?
<linaporras> Dónde?
<SergioMeneses> bueno en esta oportunidad no hemos creado una agenda como tal por ser la primera y cuadrar algunas cuestiones primero
<BrayanBautista> en la militar ?
<IngForigua> http://piratepad.net/8QVmZIWrwZ
<IngForigua> Noooo
<IngForigua> Yo soy militarfobico
<IngForigua> :P
<SergioMeneses> por favor compañeros conserven el orden
<linaporras> Aviso: Julian y yo en la misma fecha estaremos en Ibagué en la UTolima
<IngForigua> ademas de que odian los castrochavistas
<JoseLuisC> IngForigua, calmado
<JoseLuisC> Ahora habla de eso
<SergioMeneses> ya habra oportunidad de hablar de eventos
<IngForigua> JoseLuisC: no ve que en 2011 mandaron el flisol a la mierda
<IngForigua> Por el hecho de que habia gente de izquierda en pleno gobierno de uribe
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, tabla! cuidado con el vocabulario
<linaporras> No puedes decir algo asi.... la gestión no fue xon las personas correctas.
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: okay :(
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros nuevos del concilio, el horario de Miercoles a las 9:00 pm les sirve? tienen algun comentario acerca de el?
<SergioMeneses> eso es lo primero a discutir
<JoseLuisC> Pido la palabra
<IngForigua> bueno ya SergioMeneses toma la batuta el ot va por el otro canal
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, bien pueda
<JoseLuisC> Como habíamos dicho en la lista.  Pienso que el nuevo concilio deberia reunirse cada 8 días el mismo día a la misma hora, mientras nos acomplamos y entendemos bien como funciona esto.  Ya luego puede volver cada 15 como siempre.
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Reuniones/PlanHorario
<IngForigua> Mi horario es el mismo de hace 3 años
<linaporras> +1 a Fori. Pido la palabra:-)
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, por mi parte esta bien, siempre y cuando todos esten de acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ++
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, dale! :D
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Reuniones/PlanHorario
<IngForigua> F5
<IngForigua> Y apuntensen
<IngForigua> y en 8 o 15 dias definimos eso
<linaporras> Sugiero que hagan una disponibilidad o un doodle... acá Brayan y Oscar aparecen conectados pero andan mudos. Creo que la reunión cada semana no wa una buena idea..más bien creo que deberian hacer un hangout único para empaparse y resolver todas las dudas y ya despegar!
<BrayanBautista> puedo decir algo ?
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, claro
<BrayanBautista> si una persona pide la palabra, esta en el derecho de escribir por eso no interrumpo, los estoy leyendo y llegará el momento en que plasme mis opiniones o/
<JoseLuisC> +1 BrayanBautista
<linaporras> Reitero lo dicho... apoyo que hagan lo del horario. Fin
<SergioMeneses> si la verdad irc se queda corto en cuanto a hacer que las reuniones se muevan rapido a menos que no se tenga mucho que discutir mucho en las ideas
<ofprieto> Que pena lina avise que esta va en transmilenio
<ofprieto> Ya llegue
<ofprieto> Leyendooo
<DonFori> linaporras: que es un doodle?
<linaporras> El hangout es difícil siempre... es más fácil el IRC... pero una vez pa q despeguen!
<JoseLuisC> +1 para hangout
<DonFori> Perdón la ingnorancia
<DonFori> -1 hangout
<linaporras> Una herramienda para colocar disponibilidades
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, es algo para hacer votaciones
<linaporras> Da lo mismo si es en la wiki... el pinto es hacerlo pronto.
<DonFori> A bueno hagalen jejeje es que yo vivo como si fuera el año 2000
<SergioMeneses> yo pienso que es darle largas a un proceso que se puede definir ahorita
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<DonFori> http://piratepad.net/8QVmZIWrwZ
<JoseLuisC> Pido palabra
<linaporras> Same..... asumes entonces que para todos el horario está bien... o cual seria la conclusión...
<JoseLuisC> Opino que no es algo que se deba discutir mucho. Solo votemos +1 hangout o +1 IRC  cada 8 días por un tiempo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no asumo nada, solo que podemos decidir eso aqui mismo no?
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, JoseLuisC DonFori ofprieto +1 o 1 por reuniones cada 8 dias a las 9:00pm
<DonFori> por mi los jueves a las 7 pm, pero por ejemplo ud sale de trabajar a las 8
<SergioMeneses> era -1 jajaja
<BrayanBautista> +1 IRC
<DonFori> +1 irc
<JoseLuisC> +1 IRC
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: un doodle y sale no? no nos quedemos en esto porfa
<SergioMeneses> bueno son 3 , entonces cada 8 dias por irc
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, ya votamos no?
<linaporras> A las 9
<JoseLuisC> Si
<SergioMeneses> si a las 9,
<linaporras> Eso tmbn?
<JoseLuisC> Prosigamos
<SergioMeneses> eso va por defect ;)
<SergioMeneses> defecto
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, usualmente a las 7pm algunos van camino a la casa o estan cenando apenas
<ofprieto> +1irc cada 3
<ofprieto> 8dias
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: sisas parce
<DonFori> pero 8 dias solo un mes
<JoseLuisC> Si, un mes puede ser
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, podria ser!
<SergioMeneses> si claro empezando desde hoy
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: aprovado
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<linaporras> Hay a arreglar el calendario!
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: presi algo que decir
<JoseLuisC> No
<JoseLuisC> Que tema sigue ?
<DonFori> linaporras: mi doc ese calendario esta con la cuenta noticias.ubuntu.colombia@gmail.com 
<ofprieto> Mi opinión es que cada 8 días es perfecto to
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo
<linaporras> No tengo acá los datos... pero Same tiene acceso  al documento compartido
<linaporras> Para q xfa lo actualice de one!
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, eso creo, si no se cambiaron las credenciales
<DonFori> oficializo Tarea0: Actualizar el calendario y oficializar reuniones cada 8 dias durante un mes despues cada 15 dias
<linaporras> No... antes toca hablar de los permisps de eso.. Same
<DonFori> en el pad pondre tareas
<linaporras> Pido la.palabta
<linaporras> Sugiero que se trate de manejar tla agenda y conclusiones en las Wikis.... y no en pads...
<DonFori> http://piratepad.net/8QVmZIWrwZ
<JoseLuisC> linaporras, la idea es ponerlo en los pads y luego a las wiki
<JoseLuisC> Eso también se actualiza
<JoseLuisC> No problem
<linaporras> Ok... (más trabajo pa uds...)
<DonFori> Si linaporras +1 es que ahi se genera la info se pasa luego a actas y aca https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<DonFori> y en
<linaporras> Oki
<DonFori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
<linaporras> Next....
<DonFori> esten pendientes en la parte final del pad
<JoseLuisC> Next
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: ?
<SergioMeneses> ando buscando las credenciales de la cuenta de google
<linaporras> (Nota ya nos reverificaron como team... ahora quebllegue publico la noticia con bombos y platillos. Un motivo más pa celebrar)
<SergioMeneses> =(
<ofprieto> Bn que punto sigueeee
<linaporras> Son un doc de texto en drive...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si aqui lo encontre
<DonFori> compartidlo pelao
<SergioMeneses> venga eso no es problema... pero adelantemos la reunion y se dejan esas cosas de tareas
<linaporras> Tu eres el moderador!
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, prosigamos
<DonFori> Tarea1: Compartir documento de contraseñas con el concilio 2014-2016
<SergioMeneses> enviada la autorizacion
<DonFori> Tarea1: Compartir documento de contraseñas con el concilio 2014-2016 RESP: Concilio 2012-2014
<linaporras> Jajjaja... Same puede hacerlo... pero si no al rato yo lo hago... DonFori
<linaporras> Autorización?
<JoseLuisC> Venga
<JoseLuisC> Quien es same?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si el compartir
<linaporras> Sergio
<linaporras> Ok
<JoseLuisC> jajaja a ok
<linaporras> Jajajajaj jajajajjaja jajajjajajajajajaja
<DonFori> Sergio Andres Meneses Echa... lo pronunciara su ...
<DonFori> eso quiere decir same
<DonFori> ç
<SergioMeneses> bueno entre las muchas cuestiones aparte de mis nicknames, tenemos este pad http://piratepad.net/8QVmZIWrwZ
<SergioMeneses> que unos compañeros han elaborado
<SergioMeneses> y tienen en general las pautas de nuestro futuro trabajo
<Julianarmando> Yo salgo ahi, y si me dejan, yo sigo moderando la lista :)
<DonFori> A ese documeto
<SergioMeneses> Julianarmando, importantisimo aporte! gracias :D
<SergioMeneses> @all han visto un email que nos enviaron acerca de las redes sociales=?
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: tiene un mensaje en facebook
<SergioMeneses> ah cierto que DonFori dijo q algunos no estaban en la lista la semana pasada
<SergioMeneses> :o
<DonFori> Señores me quedo ausente 10 min voy a comparar el documento de claves con lo que se solicito al concilio 2012-2014
<ofprieto> Yo no estaba que mensaje?  (error mio pensé que ya estaba inscrito)
<DonFori> No peinso salir cone se tema 100 % resuleto de aqui
<SergioMeneses> que miedo que DonFori tenga las claves de uco
<JoseLuisC> ajaj
<ofprieto> Yo se que en ese sentido para todos los acá presentes la seriedad del manejo de las redes es claro
<JoseLuisC> Ey muchachos
<JoseLuisC> Prosigamos
<JoseLuisC> Llevamos 40 minutos y solo hemos hablado una cosa
<linaporras> Ai
<ofprieto> Dos
<linaporras> Jajaja
<linaporras> Mmm
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, por eso irc no es lo mejor
<DonFori> SergioMeneses:  jajajaja naaaa yo le prometo con un vaso de ron en mi mano que seria responsable
<ofprieto> Sigamos!
<SergioMeneses> la proxima reunion al menos nos vamos a un hangout para poner a los miembros nuevos al corriente
<DonFori> Tengo 2 dudas
<DonFori> en cuanto al documento de claves
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, hagale
<DonFori> Quien asigana permisos de administracion a cada uno de los integrantes del concilio 2014-2016 ?
<DonFori> en facebook y g+
<SergioMeneses> facebook creo q los antiguos
<DonFori> Google Plus Page:Esta cuenta no tiene clave se asignan permisos  los administradores
<DonFori> FanPage Facebook:Esta cuenta no tiene clave se asignan permisos  los administradores
<DonFori> Grupo en Facebook:El grupo de facebook carece de cuenta y password, sin embargo todos tienen privilegios de administración.
<SergioMeneses> g+ yo tengo los accesos de adminsitracion
<SergioMeneses> facebook no requiere una cuenta como tal
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: cuale santiguos?
<Julianarmando> Creo que yo soy admin en uco en facebook, no se si ya me sali o aun estoy
<SergioMeneses> son grupos o fanpages
<DonFori> por eso quien hereda los permisos?
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, la administracion pasada del concilio
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: ud esta en ese grupo?
<JoseLuisC> A mi jhosman me dio permisos de edición en la fanpage
<linaporras> Pues ustedes
<SergioMeneses> eso toca actualizarlo DonFori
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, si , si estoy
<linaporras> Y el que siga manejandl redes sociales
<linaporras> Q amenos q tengan una persona ps es Jhosman
<linaporras> Y si... hay ungrupo de soporte en facebook...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, tenemos q ver
<DonFori> Edicion?
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: No toca Administración
<linaporras> Ps vean... xq ese tema lleva siglos en busca de apoyo y nada...
<DonFori> aca nadie va tener mas poderes que nadie
<DonFori> listo
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> es un tema largo y espinoso
<linaporras> Same actualizas esos permisos... para q yo ya no tenga no g+ ni en face... (sino lo haría yo)
<BartOC3> linaporras: yo apoyo a jhosman en las redes sociales... cuando el no puede...
<linaporras> Y solo quede Jhos q maneja las redes y Bart... y ustedes
<DonFori> Tarea2: Asiganar permisos ADMINISTRATIVOS  a todos los integrantes del concilio 2014-2016 en gacebook y g+ RESP: Concilio 2012-2014
<SergioMeneses> me comprometo a eso pero el fin de semana, envienme un email con las cuentas de cada uno y los agrego
<SergioMeneses> :D
<linaporras> Eso Bart q pena...
<linaporras> Entonces eso queda a cargo de Same... y las personas con permisos q no son del concilio serian bart y jhos...
<BartOC3> Puedo aportar algo al tema si es posible..
<DonFori> linaporras: SergioMeneses BartOC3 miren la parte final del pad
<BartOC3> me permiten la palabra..
<DonFori> estoy poniendo mis notas
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, siga bien pueda
<julianarmando2> Yo tengo en facebook privilegios administrativos, si necesita alguien del nuevo conciclio que le asigne permisos de una pues de una y ahi van agregando al resto del nuevo conciclio para acelerar las cosas
<DonFori> julianarmando2: ke mas seria a todos
<DonFori> o a JoseLuisC
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: pasele su perfil de face a julianarmando2
<JoseLuisC> https://www.facebook.com/jlcmux  julianarmando2
<BartOC3> Bueno, viendo el proyecto de SitioWeb (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/SitioWeb), creo que es pertinente si es posible piensen cambiar el nombre a de community manager, ya que es la persona de toda la parte de redes sociales y el mantenimiento de la web, y pensar en realizar una convocatoria para que ingresen mas personas a este proyecto..
<DonFori> y JoseLuisC nos pasa permiso administrativo a todos
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, llamarlo "proyecto de community manager" ?
<BartOC3> Es solo mi opinion personal respecto al tema de redes sociales y web
<SergioMeneses> uco no tiene community manager, o bueno tenia
<julianarmando2> mercoles, no puedo, el unico UNICO administrador de la pagina es jhosman
<JoseLuisC> El todo poderoso
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando2, tranquilo eso se puede ir haciendo el proceso, gracias por la ayuda
<DonFori> julianarmando2: linaporras BartOC3 por que el poder en el concilio 2012-2014 soloe staba centrado en una persona?
 * SergioMeneses siente un escalofrio
<DonFori> el caso de facebook?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  Community Manager no es una sola persona son varias personas que hacen esa labol, con el bun de las redes sociales se ha cambiado el nombre y el CM es el encargado de toda la administracion de las paginas web, comunicados y redes sociales..
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, si, solo una persona puede ser "admin" de un pagina en fb
<DonFori> Nooo
<linaporras> Pueden ser varios
<linaporras> El.poder no estaba concentrado en el
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  no varias personas pueden ser admin
<julianarmando2>  Pueden ser varios, pero en este caso solo el admin es jhosman el resto estan de editores
<linaporras> Solo q el era el lider... los demás teneiamos.permisoa de edición xq realmente no ibamos a hacer tareas de admin
<linaporras> Si se puede Same.. :p
<SergioMeneses> ah bueno, mejor entonces
<DonFori> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwlHrLTKCPVOLVpuUk9uNFNxNFE/view?usp=sharing
<DonFori> jajajajajajajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, ojo con esas imagenes!
<DonFori> el caso es que si puede ser mas de un admin
<SergioMeneses> mejor entonces!
<ofprieto> Jajaja
<SergioMeneses> entonces hablar con jhosman para modifique la administracion de la pagina en FB
<linaporras> Si... eso notiene problema...
<DonFori> entonces no concentren el poder en 1 perosna que tal que se muera ahi mamola todos
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, envia ese email de notificacion con copia al concilio?
<JoseLuisC> ajjajaja
<JoseLuisC> Disque apenas se muera
<linaporras> Ps eso ya lo van a cambiar... puff.
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: jajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> Que sigue ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, tema es lo q hay! lo que tenemos es tiempo
<ofprieto> Si joseman era el único administrador debió de participar en esta reunion
<DonFori> no s epero al tarea ya esta asiganada
<DonFori> Tarea2: Asiganar permisos ADMINISTRATIVOS a todos los integrantes del concilio 2014-2016 en facebook y g+ RESP: Concilio 2012-2014
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores tristemente me tengo que retirar, usualmente las reuniones deben ser de una hora
<SergioMeneses> algo que agregar antes de que me vaya?
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: naaaa ya se rayo este man
<SergioMeneses> uds pueden seguir si desean
<DonFori> Chite
<DonFori> Yo sigo aca
<DonFori> a lo bien me puso arenoso ya
<DonFori> :@
<BrayanBautista> o.O
<DonFori> SergioMeneses: aca votamos por irc
<DonFori> la mayoria
<SergioMeneses> DonFori, ya casi es el lanzamiento de la nueva version de ubuntu y tengo unas tareas asignadas antes del lanzamiento
<DonFori> muchas veces la democracia no nos gusta pero es la palabra de la MAYORIA
<ofprieto> Sigamos
<SergioMeneses> buen comentario DonFori ! esa es la idea ;)
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros me retiro, que pena con uds. me leo el log luego :D
<JoseLuisC> Ahora?
<JoseLuisC> Que sigue en la lista?
<DonFori> a no se hagan lo que se les de la gana ya
<DonFori> ya me puse arenospo
<linaporras> Plop
<linaporras> Bueno  seguirán con la agenda... o esto ya se acabó.?
<BrayanBautista> continuemos
<DonFori> El doctor cree que es mas importante que todos naaaa
<linaporras> Tiene tiempo limitado...
<JoseLuisC> El tema que sigue es: EL inventario
<linaporras> Bueno modere entonces diego u oscar o brayan o jose...
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, es el que tiene la labor
<BrayanBautista> forigua +1
<JoseLuisC> Yo modero.
<BrayanBautista> Bueno
<BrayanBautista> aqui hablo yo
<BrayanBautista> :#
<BrayanBautista> :3
<linaporras> Brayan es el q puede ayudae a hacer eso... yo tengo eb mi poder unos stickers na mas...
<BrayanBautista> voy a comenzar definiendo
<BrayanBautista> que material nos llego en el conference pack
<BrayanBautista> camisas=4 botones=25 esferos =21 hojas stickers =20  layers =59
<BrayanBautista> en el sfd Bogotá
<BrayanBautista> se distribuyo
<DonFori> hagale viejo JoseLuisC Pero a lo bn me estresa la gente que solo aparece cada 15 dias a votar y se va
<JoseLuisC> sigamos los temas DonFori
<JoseLuisC> prosigue BartOC3
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, perdón. jeje
 * DonFori respira y continua
<BrayanBautista> en el mismo orden camisas=1  botones=10 esferos =10 hojas stickers =10  layers =30
<BrayanBautista> de este material
<DonFori> señores etaa es la agenda que yo propuse y linaporras la mejoro
<BrayanBautista> sobro practicamente un cuarto
<BrayanBautista> forigua tengo la palabra, puedo continuar ? si quiere continuar y yo sigo despues o/
<DonFori> esta en el pad
<DonFori> hagale brayan que pena
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, deje hablar
<DonFori> okay
<JoseLuisC> Prosiga BrayanBautista
<BrayanBautista> bueno, continuo
<ofprieto> NOTA:no sobró se repartió lo mínimo posible
<BrayanBautista> se recogio dinero de las donaciones "no tengo el valor exacto aqui" de ese dinero se dio un porcentaje para una comida en la noche y se pagará el envio del material a medellin y bucaramanga
<BrayanBautista> ese material se enviara mañana
<BrayanBautista> esta noche le escribire a josé y al compañero de bucaramanga solicitando la dirección para enviar el material.
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, pregunta.   Tienes las direcciones de esos envios ?
<JoseLuisC> A ok
<JoseLuisC> Perdón
<BrayanBautista> jaja okey
<BrayanBautista> :p
<BrayanBautista> es temas de pendones
<BrayanBautista> bart tiene unos y si no estoy mal
<BrayanBautista> forigua tiene uno
<BrayanBautista> voy a preparar un archivo en calc
<BrayanBautista> con el inventario
<ofprieto> Cano guardo el del sfd
<JoseLuisC> Nosotros compramos uno para SFD Medellin
<JoseLuisC> Pero los demás no sobran
 * DonFori pide la palabra
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, nada mas que decir?
<BartOC3> BrayanBautista: Yo tengo 1, Mantel, 1 Pendon Blanco, 1 Naranjado (Que mande hacer para UbuCon), 1 Naranjado (Que mande hacer para la UbuCon, Que esta en quilla), 1 de Piso
<linaporras> Y los de bta humana?
<JoseLuisC> Esos pendones también los van a repartir
<JoseLuisC> ?
<JoseLuisC> para SFD
<JoseLuisC> y los stand de uco?
<BrayanBautista> se mandaron a hacer dos para el flisol con la alcaldia de antonio nariño, alguien sabe el paradero de ellos dos ?
<linaporras> Ps yo los entregué a rafa...
<ofprieto> Me parece no estoy seguro q Kristian tiene unos
<linaporras> Hasta donde recuerdo
<linaporras> Mmm
<DonFori> Yo tengo 2 pendones
<linaporras> Toca llamarlo tonces
<DonFori> BartOC3: cuantos me hecho ud?
<DonFori> jajajaja
<BartOC3> BrayanBautista:  Eso se los llevo DonFori de ctg..
<BartOC3> DonFori:  2
<BrayanBautista> forigua los que ud tiene
<linaporras> Bueno deberiamos dejor todo en un solo lugar
<BrayanBautista> dicen alcaldia antonio nariño ?
<BartOC3> BrayanBautista: DonFori con el paral que llego incompleto..
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, Agregue a la lista de tareas (Llamar y confirmar paradero de pendones) para enlistar todo
<DonFori> Señores
<DonFori> les propongo esta tarea
<BrayanBautista> cual forigua ?
<DonFori> Tarea3: Crear documento de inventario RESP: TODOS
<DonFori> uno compartido
<JoseLuisC> +1
<DonFori> Que todos lo alimentemos
<BrayanBautista> +1
<DonFori> ofprieto:
<DonFori> ud
<ofprieto> +1
<DonFori> vote
<JoseLuisC> linaporras,  vote
<DonFori> listo aprovado
<JoseLuisC> BartOC3,
<DonFori> http://piratepad.net/8QVmZIWrwZ
<DonFori> Miren al final del pad
<JoseLuisC> Bueno alguna anotación de esto? Para seguir con le siguiente tema?
<DonFori> No ninguna
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, BartOC3 linaporras ofprieto andresmujica ?
<ofprieto> Siguiente falta mucho aum
<JoseLuisC> Ok
<BrayanBautista> ninguna
<JoseLuisC> Siguiente tema:  Dinero.
<JoseLuisC> Que dinero hay recaudado y cual es el destino?=
<BrayanBautista> tomo la palabra, puedo ?
<ofprieto> Brayan?
<BrayanBautista> en el sfd Bogotá
<BrayanBautista> se recaudo un dinero del material
<BrayanBautista> como escribi anteriormente
<BrayanBautista> de ese dinero se destino para una comida en la noche (hay factura)
<BrayanBautista> y se destinara para el envio del material
<BrayanBautista> a medellin y bucaramanga
<BrayanBautista> del resto de dinero que sobre
<BrayanBautista> a quien se lo entrego ?
<BrayanBautista> jeje
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: compoa puedo hablar
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, Dale
<linaporras> Yo no puedo votar Jose...
<DonFori> Pillen no se por que ahora venden cds, eso me molesta un poco, a menos que que el impuesto sea costoso
<linaporras> Mmm yo tengo como 200 algo de ganancias de CP... de ahi no se gastó para nada. Toca sacar para devolverle el material a Czam x envio y ya.. esa cuenta puede estr el fin de semana... fori xfa a las tareas
<linaporras> X cada pack se pagan como 80k
<ofprieto> Yo también me siento incómodo es mejor donaciones
<DonFori> Listo hagamos algo
<DonFori> y propongo esta tarea
<BrayanBautista> y no se hacia ingenieria social diciendo que donacion minima de $X ?? por el cd ?
<BrayanBautista> jejeje
<DonFori> Tarea4: Crear documento de dinero disponible RESP: Brayan
<ofprieto> No brayan
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, y lina también tiene dineros
<JoseLuisC> según entendi
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<JoseLuisC> ponla ahi
<ofprieto> Responsabilidad de ambos
<DonFori> Pero que se haga por conference pack
<linaporras> La ing social funcions bn
<DonFori> si me entienden?
<linaporras> Bryan confirmao averigua cuánto cuesta recibir el pacl
<elizabeth> *pack
<DonFori> tengamos cuenta por ahora que tenemos
<BrayanBautista> yo solo sé, que cuando llego el pack no me cobraron dinero
<DonFori> elizabeth: kiai
<BrayanBautista> me lo dieron, firme y ya!
<DonFori> y despues miramos como lo multiplicamos
<elizabeth> preguntale al patr'on
<elizabeth> eso es muy importante
<elizabeth> ala
<andresmujica> me lo descuentan de la tarjeta
<elizabeth> hum... cuanto andrew?
<DonFori> Tarea4: Crear documento de dinero disponible para posteriormente reinvertir RESP: Brayan y lina
<elizabeth> y donde registro la mi o seguimos con la tuya?
<DonFori> voten porfavor
<BrayanBautista> +1
<elizabeth> q van a votar...?
<andresmujica> $119
<elizabeth> no entendi jaja
<elizabeth> jummm como ha subido ala...!
<DonFori> a carachas hablas como perafan ala
<elizabeth> anton... como hacemos el cambio?
<JoseLuisC> Listo entonces queda esa tarea
<JoseLuisC> De el documento del dinero
<andresmujica> no hay que hacer cambio, es cuando tu lo pides depende de la dirección, como yo tengo cuenta en dhl/ups y demas me lo cobran.
<JoseLuisC> Lo de cobrar o no cobrar, y como cobrar podemos verlo en una próxima reunión
<andresmujica> yo les envio este fin de semana el escaneo de todos los recibos que tengo desde el principio hasta el final con el excel respectivo
<elizabeth> jum... ok habar'a q ver entonces como hacemos... para organizarnos pa la proxima solicitud... gracias andrew
<elizabeth> uyyy ese es el patron!
<JoseLuisC> andresmujica, +1
<elizabeth> ps sugiero  que fori lo deje en agenda...
<JoseLuisC> Si si DonFori agende
<DonFori> listo
<JoseLuisC> Hay algo que decir o votar por este tema? DonFori BrayanBautista andresmujica elizabeth ofprieto ?
<elizabeth> Gracias
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: que sigue panita
<elizabeth> no lo creo... next
<ofprieto> Yo creo que se levantó ya la mitad en el sfd corrija me brayan
<BrayanBautista> next next
<BrayanBautista> uff claro
<JoseLuisC> Listo
<DonFori> BrayanBautista: elizabeth es el segundo nombbre de lina
<JoseLuisC> Siguiente tema:  Eventos
<JoseLuisC> SFD
<ofprieto> Y aun queda
<BrayanBautista> hacklabs hacklabs
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, ya en Bogotá se cumplió el SFD
<JoseLuisC> Que se puede decir al respecto ?
<DonFori> SFD ya le enviaron material a JoseLuisC
<DonFori> ?
<DonFori> y a nury?
<JoseLuisC> No
<BrayanBautista> mañana se los envio
<JoseLuisC> Mañana dijo BrayanBautista
<BrayanBautista> en horas de la tarde
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: sicas y ofprieto ya envio reporte
<JoseLuisC> No se le olvide pedir la dirección
<ofprieto> Co  respecto a bogota no falta crear wiki?
<BrayanBautista> comuna cual ? jejejeje
<BrayanBautista> si si, eso falta prieto
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<ofprieto> Yo pregunte y se que es necesaria
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, agende eso de las wikis
<ofprieto> Regalen me link por lista porfa
<JoseLuisC> Pero estamos hablando de la wiki de ubuntu o de SFD?
<ofprieto> No se donde va?
<DonFori> ofprieto: sisas
<ofprieto> Ubuntuuuu
<elizabeth> jajaj en mabos
<elizabeth> *ambos
<DonFori> prpongo 2 tareas
<elizabeth> hay que tener wiki del evento nosotros (deberíamos) y en la wiki del sf tmabn estar
<JoseLuisC> Si
<JoseLuisC> En las dos
<elizabeth> a ver Inge organizenos!
<JoseLuisC> Opino lo mismo
<JoseLuisC> Hay que agendar esas dos tareas, de las dos WIKI DonFori
<elizabeth> ya tengo zzz.... y DonFori, no me vaya a sacar arrugas (estoy muy joven), suficientes las canas  que me saca cuando me saca la piedra....
<JoseLuisC> ya vamos a terminar
<DonFori> Tarea5: Enviar material del SFD a Medallo y bucara RESP: brayan
<DonFori> Tarea6: Crear informe del SFD RESP: Forigua, ofprieto y JoseLuisC
<DonFori> que opienan de esas tareas?
<JoseLuisC> Ok
<JoseLuisC> Esta bien
<ofprieto> Ok
<BrayanBautista> Forigua
<DonFori> voten compas
<BrayanBautista> el informe respecto a la comunidad en el evento ?
<BrayanBautista> +1 +1
<ofprieto> +1
<JoseLuisC> +1
<elizabeth> Eso... sugiero que se haga una sola WIki en Ubuntu, en donde se cuente lo que se hizo en cada SFD en el que hayamos particpado!
<JoseLuisC> Listo
 * DonFori no tengo nada contra sergio pero se fue y me desestrese
<elizabeth> +1 Brayan
<JoseLuisC> Siguiente tema.
<DonFori> listo pa dentro
<elizabeth> jajja pero si usted es Sergio Fan XD
<ofprieto> Brayan envié u o
<elizabeth> Eso siento yo cuando Fori se tranquiliza,... una paz... inmesna
<ofprieto> N
<ofprieto> Uno
<JoseLuisC> Bueno
<JoseLuisC> Siguiente tema:  Celebración LANZAMIENTO
<BrayanBautista> ahora si hable
<BrayanBautista> forigua =D =D
<JoseLuisC> Yo opino que esto se debe seguir tratando por la lista
<elizabeth> uuhhh party
<elizabeth> party time
<elizabeth> momento... yo escribi a plataforma y no obtuve respuesta...
<elizabeth> pienso que deberíamos fijar bien la fecha y como un mini esquema de las actividades para que sobre eso se avance en la lista
<elizabeth> y bueno que Jose y Same vayan reservando el pasaje pa q nos visiten XD.. o que hagan una super fiesta allá tmbn
<JoseLuisC> Entonces votemos por la fecha?
<JoseLuisC> A mi deberian llevarme con la plata que tienen recogida para la fiesta :v jaja
<ofprieto> Lina  de eso se hablo en sfd y se propuso  unir todo para el 29 de noviembre
<elizabeth> jajajaj ..... si yo ya sé eso
<elizabeth> no obstante digo que se estructure más la propuesta
<elizabeth> desde acá... es mi sugerencia...
<JoseLuisC> elizabeth, define estructurar
<JoseLuisC> En que sentido
<ofprieto> Ok pero ya  será por lista
<DonFori> En ese tema hablamos BrayanBautista ofprieto elcy liliana y tuxburn2
<DonFori> que hagamos una vaian con esteroides en 25 de nov
<DonFori> como dice johana FFF
<BrayanBautista> yo para ese dia
<BrayanBautista> ya tendri contraseña
<DonFori> digo el 29
<JoseLuisC> 25 nov no es martes?
<BrayanBautista> osea que ya no hay problema
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: sisas el 29 jajaja
<DonFori> ese dia no hay partido de nacional si o ke
<DonFori> ?
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, ya puede viajar solo ese dia
<JoseLuisC> No se
<elizabeth> ps definir actividades...
<elizabeth> osea que no solo sea fiesta
<BrayanBautista> vamos en orden
<BrayanBautista> "propongo"
<DonFori> elizabeth: como lo de girardot fue chevere y caicedo que dia me dijo que trin
<ofprieto> Si doña lina
<JoseLuisC> Ok
 * DonFori se siente raro llamar a nuestra jefa pro el segundo nombre
<JoseLuisC> Entonces la fecha ya está definida.  Las actividades diria yo que se pueden proponer unas y discutirlas en la lista
<JoseLuisC> Demos una sugerencia de actividades cada uno para dejarlas en el pad. Que dicen? BrayanBautista DonFori elizabeth ofprieto
<elizabeth> siiii
<ofprieto> +1
<elizabeth> na vamos a Ibagué a visitar a Julian Bohorquez XD.... y miramos como jalarnos una actividad en la UT... :p
<elizabeth> pienso q se debe hacer una conferencia de lo nuevo de esta versión
<DonFori> huy yo voy al open
<JoseLuisC> Yo propongo como actividades:  Una cena y asado más tarde.
<DonFori> ups
<elizabeth> minimo
<DonFori> la embarre
<elizabeth> y sugiero  qojalá se hablará de la vulnerabilidad aquella...
<DonFori> si ibague aguanta
<elizabeth> y luego de eso si el plan social....
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, vaya anotando las propuestas en el pad
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: caiga a ibague
<DonFori> pille les propongo esta tarea
<elizabeth> pero me parece fundamental que generemos charlas temáticas ese día...
<BrayanBautista> vamos a ibague ?
<elizabeth> sea en Bogotá Ibagué... donde sea..
<DonFori> elizabeth: +1
<elizabeth> +1
<DonFori> pillen les redonde en esta tarea
<elizabeth> ahora eso es importante hablarlo desde ya praa mirar quien o quienes se van a encargar
<JoseLuisC> Hagamos eso en Medellin :p
<elizabeth> y mirar como puede reproducirse en varias ciudades!
<elizabeth> digamos que yo dejaría esos dos temas... y el espacio x si aguien queire hablar de algo más...
<elizabeth> pero ps sugeriría generar el grupo de trabajo desde ya...
<JoseLuisC> Quien se ofrece para gestionar lo del evento?  elizabeth DonFori BrayanBautista ofprieto ?
<elizabeth> primero enfocado en lo "acdemico"y luego en la parte social
<DonFori> Tarea7: Consultar la comunidad que actividades les gustaria tener en el aniversario/release/cumpleaños de integrates/buatizmos/primeras comuniones RESP: Todos
<elizabeth> ps yo puedo ayudar a coordinar
<elizabeth> pero no pude conseguir el lugar!
<DonFori> por ejemplo escuchamos que actividades quieren luego las organizamos
<elizabeth> sugiero que Todos nos pongamos comomplazo esta semana para definir el lugar y ps bueno colocare mis ideas en el hilo...
<DonFori> las votan y eso se hace
<DonFori> eso ideas
<DonFori> estan deacuerdo con la Tarea7 ?
<JoseLuisC> Ya dimos varias
<JoseLuisC> 1) Charla sobre novedades en la nueva versión
<JoseLuisC> 2) Vulnerabilidad bash
<JoseLuisC> 3) Asado
<JoseLuisC> 4) Pary Hard
<DonFori> ash                                                 4.3-9ubuntu4
<elizabeth> yo no estoy de acuerdo... pero no puedo votar XD... es que sugiero que desde ya enfoquemos el tema y no se deje tan abierto para poder concretar... puesto que la fecha aunq parece lejos está cerca...
<elizabeth> +1 Jose
<DonFori> si elizabeth +1
<elizabeth> y debemos mirar quien hace las charlas, el lugar y el plan social....
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: ahorre pelao
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, anote esas propuestas de agenda para ese día
<DonFori> y si juega nacional lo vemos en ibague
<DonFori> Tarea7: Consultar la comunidad que actividades les gustaria tener en el aniversario/release/cumpleaños de integrates/buatizmos/primeras comuniones RESP: Todos
<JoseLuisC> Definamos entonces la ciudad por lo menos
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, si. Pero también anote esas actividades
<DonFori> noooo eso lo defina la comunidad
<JoseLuisC> Muchachos, voten +1 Bogota o +1 Ibague.   elizabeth DonFori ofprieto BrayanBautista
<elizabeth> en lo de las ciudades si de acuerdo con Fori... ps creo que se pueden generar varios eventos...
<elizabeth> y ps el de Bogotá sería chevere que saliera...
<DonFori> elizabeth: aja espo estaba tecleando
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: nooo
<JoseLuisC> Yo digo que deberiamos enfocarnos en un primer evento, y si se puede replicar bien
<BrayanBautista> +1 ibague
<elizabeth> mmmps es que en eso Fori tiene experiencia y podiamis utilizarla para que se multiplique
<DonFori> +0 si hay gente pa varios laos que s ehaga en varios lugares simultaneamente
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: presi puede venir?
<DonFori> pero pa no desgastarnos es mejor solo un evento
<DonFori> toca mirar como reacciona la gente
<JoseLuisC> Yo también creo que un solo evento
<elizabeth> ok
<JoseLuisC> si resulta gente que lo quiera replicar
<JoseLuisC> muy bien
<DonFori> bueno sale la tarea
<DonFori> Tarea7: Consultar la comunidad que actividades les gustaria tener en el aniversario/release/cumpleaños de integrates/buatizmos/primeras comuniones RESP: Todos
<elizabeth> agreguele lo q se dijo
<JoseLuisC> Si
<JoseLuisC> Las propuestas
<JoseLuisC> Y los dos lugares propuestos
<JoseLuisC> Y lo discutimos en la lista
<JoseLuisC> con todos
<elizabeth> +1
<JoseLuisC> Algo más que comentar al respecto ? elizabeth BrayanBautista DonFori ofpw ?
<DonFori> no creo
<elizabeth> nope
<JoseLuisC> Ok
<DonFori> miremos como reacciona al gente
<BrayanBautista> nopi
<ofpw> Se desconecto esta cosa perdon
<JoseLuisC> Hago un paréntesis aquí
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: BrayanBautista elizabeth ofpw yo creo que cortemos aca y seguimos el 8 dias
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: ???
<JoseLuisC> espere hago un parentesis
<JoseLuisC> ultimo
<ofpw> Bn ya son dos horas
 * DonFori me late que JoseLuisC va hablar de nacional
<ofpw> +1
<JoseLuisC> Los siguientes temas en la agenda no creo que podamos definirlos o discutirlos aquí y mucho menos ahora.  el único tema que me parece que se puede discutir es: "    Membresía Vitalicia de exmiembros de concilio"
<elizabeth> Bueno .... DonFori.. le recomiendo los temas que deje en el pad que no se alcanzaron a ahbarl
<JoseLuisC> Pero si estamos cansados podemos terminar ya jhaja
<elizabeth> uy siiiii!
<DonFori> elizabeth: sicas yo tacho oo que esta done y paos a la wiki eso
<elizabeth> jaaja
<DonFori> Tarea8: Realizar actas y tareas en el TODO Resp: Fori
<JoseLuisC> Entonces el tema de la membresia?
<JoseLuisC> Pa la proxima ?
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, no agregaste las propuestas de agenda para el lanzamiento en el PAD
<elizabeth> nooo de una XD
<JoseLuisC> Las enumeré y todo
<elizabeth> DonFori!
<JoseLuisC> Bueno
<elizabeth> ping
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, DonFori elizabeth ofpw  Votamos por el tema de la membresia vitalicia +1 o lo dejamos para la proxima ? -1
<JoseLuisC> +1
<ofpw> -1
<BrayanBautista> -1
<DonFori> kiai
<JoseLuisC> Listo DonFori ponga pendiente eso entonces
<JoseLuisC> Y acabamos :D
<DonFori> -1
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: como mande presi
<elizabeth> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<DonFori> quedo en notas y anexos
<ofpw> Señores y señorita muy buenas noches a todos vamos con toda en este nuevo concilio
<JoseLuisC> Hasta luego
<elizabeth> :p
<DonFori> ofpw: toca parciales
<JoseLuisC> Nos vemos dentro de 8 días entonces
<DonFori> JoseLuisC:
<DonFori> pere
<elizabeth> :*
<DonFori> solo falta 1 pendejada
<ofpw> Que tengan excelente te noche menos brayan tiene parcial
<DonFori> el moderador
<JoseLuisC> DonFori, ofpw BrayanBautista recuerden que es cada 8 días ya por un mes :V
<BrayanBautista> que miedo
<DonFori> bueno chite pues
<elizabeth> jajaja que miedo
<JoseLuisC> JJajajaj
<ofpw> Yo pa la proxima.
<DonFori> en correo miramos
<elizabeth> bueno yo veré ese calendario acutalizado
<JoseLuisC> El moderador que ome
<elizabeth> o si no que me lla,en
<ofpw> De mod
<DonFori> ofpw: ud pero en modo 777
<DonFori> no en modo 444
<DonFori> jajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> 555 :v
<DonFori> despacio cerebrito
<ofpw> Lol
<DonFori> = Fin d ela reunion =
<DonFori> Pere cerebrito
<BrayanBautista> jajajjaajajajajajaj
<ofpw> Yummmmm.
<JoseLuisC> ofpw,  tiene parciales de que ?
<ofpw> A dormir ñoños y ñoña mayor jijiji
<elizabeth> :o
<BrayanBautista> jjajajajajaj
<JoseLuisC> ignorenme pues jaja
<DonFori> JoseLuisC:
<DonFori> la chimba
<elizabeth> q modere fori
<BrayanBautista> bye
<DonFori> no me ponga a dudar
<ofpw> Mentiras señora lina (después nico me casca)
<DonFori> 4       1 0 0       r - -
<ofpw> Byeeee
<JoseLuisC> Hasta luego
<JoseLuisC> exit
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: pere
<JoseLuisC> :v
<JoseLuisC> que le paso
<DonFori> cual 5
<DonFori> es 4
<JoseLuisC> hahaha
<JoseLuisC> bueno ps
<DonFori> 1 es x
<DonFori> rwx
<DonFori> 4 2 1
<DonFori> octal
<DonFori> 5 es r_x
<JoseLuisC> clases de permisos con fori
<DonFori> 4 es r__
<ofpw> Alguien conoce al usuario nadi3d
<DonFori> oiga si
<JoseLuisC> Nadi3d lo conoce a ese :v
<DonFori> hp falto hacklabs
<JoseLuisC> pailas
<JoseLuisC> jajajaja
<DonFori> presi
<JoseLuisC> Le dijeron marica a ofpw jajajaj
<DonFori> saludos de
<DonFori> ups
<DonFori> jajajajajaja
<ofpw> Grrr
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: Saludos a su ex xDDDDDDDDD
<elizabeth> uy Fori...
<elizabeth> jajajja
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<JoseLuisC> okay
<elizabeth> jajjjajaja uyyy////
<elizabeth> bueno duerman
<elizabeth> chaos
<DonFori> jajajajaja
<DonFori> not must trolling
<DonFori> (23:15:33) DonFori: Nadi3d_: kiai
<DonFori> (23:15:51) Nadi3d_: parciales eso es pa maricas
<DonFori> (23:15:52) Nadi3d_: XD
<DonFori> (23:16:53) Nadi3d_: XD
<DonFori> (23:17:12) Nadi3d_: de donde sale esta gente
<DonFori> ofpw:
<DonFori> ahi esta
<ofpw> Se
<ofpw> Quien es que estoy q lo levanto
<DonFori> por?
<JoseLuisC> No ve que le dijo marica hahahajhasjhashjas
<ofpw> Por grosero ni se quien es
<ofpw> Y ya montando la
<JoseLuisC> sabra el ptas
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<JoseLuisC> Suerte ps
<ofpw> J aj aja
<ofpw> Juajajajaja
<DonFori> jajajajajajjajajaja
<DonFori> la wea ps
<DonFori> ofpw: saludos a su mujer
